# Jin Knives- A Video



## JBroida (Aug 23, 2012)

next up in the video series- Jin Knives

[video=youtube;Cog2-CAPIoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cog2-CAPIoE[/video]


----------



## heirkb (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the picture on this one!


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 23, 2012)

Great video, Jon. You really conveyed how much you appreciate the maker. :ggodjob:


----------



## steeley (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the story and the excitement you give to the video about the maker .
I think it shows your passion you have for your business.
well done.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 23, 2012)

Great video Jon.
I am curious about the copper cladding.
Is it a cosmetic thing?
Or does it affect carbon migration during the forging.

I vaguely remember reading something about carbon migration when forging laminated steels.
But I can't remember what it was. Hence the dumb question.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

I feel really strongly about Jin knives... He has become almost like my grandfather... he is always welcoming and supportive of Jon and I.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 24, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> Great video Jon.
> I am curious about the copper cladding.
> Is it a cosmetic thing?
> Or does it affect carbon migration during the forging.
> ...



i think i mention in the video, but it was an easy way for him to clad the harder high speed steel. It also happens to look really cool.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 24, 2012)

Is there any reactivity or smell from the copper? Whenever I touch copper I notice the smell on my hands for a day or two. I really hope I am able to own a Jin at some point, they seem quite special.


----------

